# Lacona, NY - 3 plug fisher plow harness question



## Hounds (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a 2005 GMC and an older 3 plug system Fisher plow in good shape and the green module 4 ports, all the wiring for this truck looks good except I am missing the controller 3 pin harness that goes in port #4. 

I think the Fisher/Western 26345 is what I need correct? 

Thank you all who have helped me with this previously.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hounds said:


> I have a 2005 GMC and an older 3 plug system Fisher plow in good shape and the green module 4 ports, all the wiring for this truck looks good except I am missing the controller 3 pin harness that goes in port #4.
> 
> I think the Fisher/Western 26345 is what I need correct?
> 
> Thank you all who have helped me with this previously.


that's the part # but it goes to port 1, not 4


----------



## Hounds (Aug 22, 2018)

LOL. Sorry. I just looked yes port 1 thanks. Good thing I got someone to help with this. LOL


----------

